# Aftermarket rims?



## njspier (Aug 9, 2011)

I am looking to get some aftermarket rims for my cruze and I Im not sure what rims will fit and how to find them online(making sure they will fit) I was looking at some 18" rims that the website fits a 05 caviler not sure if that will fit or not?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

njspier said:


> I am looking to get some aftermarket rims for my cruze and I Im not sure what rims will fit and how to find them online(making sure they will fit) I was looking at some 18" rims that the website fits a 05 caviler not sure if that will fit or not?


It needs to have a 5X105 bolt pattern.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I've seen CarId.com had some rims for the cruze, but not too sure about the actual fitment itself...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Wheelsnext.com

Free shipping and tire package deals. They will drill the bolt pattern on it.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

You know this is linked to a realtor's website. 
Please don't do that. 



iKermit said:


> Nextwheels.com
> 
> Free shipping and tire package deals. They will drill the bolt pattern on it.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

getblended said:


> You know this is linked to a realtor's website.
> Please don't do that.


Meant to put:

www.wheelsnext.com 

Sorry my mistake, wasn't trying to advertise someone i didn't know.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

The Cruze has its own bolt pattern so the Cavalier wheels will not fit. I know that FieroItaliano bought some wheels from Tirerack.com Do a search on "new shoes"


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm going to a supposed MSR distributor tomorrow. If my rims are in stock I'll buy them and post pics


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

*Front and Rear*

*Size:* 17x7.5
*Offset:* +40mm
*Backspacing:* 5.83"
*Bolt Pattern:* 5-105
*Rec. Tire Size:* 225/50-17
*Weight:* 18.7lbs.
*Finish:* Black Painted
*Construction:* 1 Pc. Gravity Cast
*Finish Warranty:* 1 Year
Manufactured in China
*Features*

10 spoke wheel design for a race inspired wheel design
Thin spokes that extend all the way to the way to the lip of the wheel
Open design to help cool the brakes
Available in Full Black or Bronze Painted


Center cap shown included at no charge.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

5x105 is odd but eventually many companies will carry it and it may become a new standard, i think they did it cuz they want to tell you "HEY DONT CHANGE ME", but i cant help it  I have to make my car one of a kind


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> View attachment 3198
> 
> *Front and Rear*
> 
> ...


Its crazy I never saw these on here and these are the ones im ordering in the next couple of weeks, im having it photoshopped on there for a facebook teaser lol.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Tire Rack - Your performance experts for tires and wheels has at least 17 wheels that fit our Cruze's.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

No they will not! The Cruze has a 5X105 bolt pattern. Only duplicated by a few imports but most GMs have 5X115 except the cruze and Malibu (5X110). There are not many aftermarkets out there but check Tire Rack - Your performance experts for tires and wheels and Are you looking for car rims, custom wheels, performance tires, chrome wheels or black rims? WheelsNext.com is the solution! they sell wheel and tire combos. Not cheap. But it is your best bet for aftermarket. 
When you look for wheels look for Cruze specific and make sure they are 5X105 bolt pattern!


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Patman, 

Just again checked with Tire Rack and every one of those wheels is available from them with a 5X105 bolt pattern. They guarantee that fit. I have bought from them for year and never once did I have anything but a perfect fit.


----------

